# It's Home



## Kelvin L. Melton (Jul 28, 2005)

The mirror moves slightly to the top and left. The single point of light is moved to avoid blinding it more then it is already. That ......man no that's not what he was called......adventurer that's it with his .....arrows he nearly blinded it. These words are so unnatural, my original language was so much better. No it was flawed can't think it was perfect, It did not protect it from the others with there size and there fangs and there violation.


----------

